# ~~~Casanova and Bijou~~~



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

It's been a little while...and we have missed so many of you!! Hope
you all are doing super!! :flowers:

Things are great here-- Casanova and Bijou couldn't be closer :wub2:, and we've really melded into a "family of four." The two pups have us in stitches all the time...(when I'm not busy being their maid...) 

Here are some recent pics...Thanks for looking!!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Beautiful little fur family!


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

Gorgeous babies!


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Thanks for the new photos of Casanova and Bijou! Love'em!

Nice you're back again, I already missed you and your both Cutie's!

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## ndth (Jan 5, 2009)

Gosh Cas is one of the best looking malteses i've ever seen! Bijou is gorgeous. You're so lucky!:thumbsup::wub::wub:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Haha! Love those babies. How big is Bij now? Her coat looks great. Pretty babies, both.


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

Oh my goodness! Those two are almost too cute to handle!


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

They are both just so beautiful and breathtaking..I am so in love!!!! Bijou looks like such the little lady in that last one!


----------



## Tiger's Mom (Jan 9, 2008)

hi Sophia . . am thrilled to know they are doing soooo well . . .I sure miss them and glad to see pictures of them finally! Now you gotta take more pics . . . 4 ain't enough for me :w00t: :w00t: :w00t: especially since they are so insanely GORGEOUS . . . .pretty please :wub:


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## pinkpixie1588 (Oct 12, 2009)

I just adore them! :wub: :wub2: You do an amazing job maintaining them and their coats. I'd love to see some video of them playing/having fun being brother and sister...


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

awwwh too cute ^_^ thanks for the pic update

hugs
Kat


----------



## momtomax (Mar 13, 2010)

:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

awwww! they are so cute!!


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

both of them have gorgeous coat and beautiful eyes, thanks for sharing the pictures!!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Well, it is about time!!! Was having withdrawal symptoms for sure!!! Love all the pics, Cass is still a babydoll and Bijou....well, that last pic is to die for....Miss Sexy Thing!!!! Thank you Sophia for posting them, we all love your babies!!!! :happy::happy::happy:


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

Aren't they just the cutest little bugs!!! So glad they have bonded so nicely and are bringing you so much joy...and Thanks for sharing their gorgeous piccies!!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Sigh, sigh, sigh, sigh. Oh yes...and sigh. I could look at the two of them all day and night. :wub::wub: Sophia they are as beautiful as ever and little Ms. Bijou even looks like she's got some attitude going in that last shot. :w00t: Love them both. Hope to get together soon and see them in person. It's been too long.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I love them, they are adorable!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

they r precious !


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Casanova and Bijou are too adorable!!!:wub::wub::wub::wub:

I don't know how you get anything done Sophia with two such gorgeous Maltese in your house!!!:wub::wub:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Sophie we have also missed you posting and seeing pretty pictures of your fluffs. They are both so gorgeous! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Yes, I was beginning to miss seeing pics of Casanova.
Thanks for posting the update.
Bijou is cutness extreme!
Her nose seems like a little heart! :wub:


----------



## preciouspups (Apr 13, 2008)

One handsome guy...and one gorgeous gal!! Beautiful fluffs! :wub:


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

Sophia! I missed seeing your two stunning babies!!! They haven't lost their spark at all. :wub::wub::wub:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

OH MY GOSH:wub: I have always been in love with little Casanova, but Bijou is just adorable:wub: I'm a fan of them:chili: I could look at their pictures all day


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

OMG!! They are both gorgeous!! and I love yor new avatar - is that Casanova or Bijou?


----------



## cleex1004 (Aug 2, 2008)

Oh my Bijou has grown up into a lil lady. Your malts are stunning!


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

WE MISSED YOU!!!!!!!! We are so glad you posted :thumbsup: Cass and Bijou are just perfect looking:wub:


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Sophia, your pups are just beautiful! Thanks so much for sharing the pics! Good to see you!


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Absolutely adorable! Your babies are stunning! :wub::wub:


----------



## dex'smom (Jan 11, 2009)

beauties missed you guys


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Thanks so much, everyone, for the sweet comments!! I've missed so many of you!! It means so much for me to hear from you!! :heart::heart::heart:



Cosy said:


> Haha! Love those babies. How big is Bij now? Her coat looks great. Pretty babies, both.


Thank you, Brit!! The babies want to thank Queen Dog Eyes!



iheartbisou said:


> They are both just so beautiful and breathtaking..I am so in love!!!! Bijou looks like such the little lady in that last one!


Andrea- That is so sweet of you! We love you and Bisou to pieces!!



Alexa said:


> Thanks for the new photos of Casanova and Bijou! Love'em!
> 
> Nice you're back again, I already missed you and your both Cutie's!
> 
> Alexandra :wub:


I've missed you too, Alexandra!!! 



pinkpixie1588 said:


> I just adore them! :wub: :wub2: You do an amazing job maintaining them and their coats. I'd love to see some video of them playing/having fun being brother and sister...


Ashley- I really should get a video of them....I never have the camera ready....They are sooooo hilarious sometimes....



CeeCee's Mom said:


> Well, it is about time!!! Was having withdrawal symptoms for sure!!! Love all the pics, Cass is still a babydoll and Bijou....well, that last pic is to die for....Miss Sexy Thing!!!! Thank you Sophia for posting them, we all love your babies!!!! :happy::happy::happy:


LOL, Dianne!!! I will pass along the message to Miss Sexy Thing!!! :rofl: That is the funniest compliment she has gotten!! You are so funny!!!



Snowbody said:


> Sigh, sigh, sigh, sigh. Oh yes...and sigh. I could look at the two of them all day and night. :wub::wub: Sophia they are as beautiful as ever and little Ms. Bijou even looks like she's got some attitude going in that last shot. :w00t: Love them both. Hope to get together soon and see them in person. It's been too long.


Sue- We've missed you and Tyler! So glad you had such fun trips you can tell me all about!!! 



sassy's mommy said:


> Sophie we have also missed you posting and seeing pretty pictures of your fluffs. They are both so gorgeous! Thanks for sharing.


Hi Pat- We have missed you also! Thank you so much for your sweet comment! :heart:



roxybaby22 said:


> Sophia! I missed seeing your two stunning babies!!! They haven't lost their spark at all. :wub::wub::wub:


I have thought about you so many times....I hope all is going better for you....You are such a sweetie!!



Matilda's mommy said:


> OH MY GOSH:wub: I have always been in love with little Casanova, but Bijou is just adorable:wub: I'm a fan of them:chili: I could look at their pictures all day


Thank you so much!! That is so nice that you are a "fan"! They are lapping it up!



coco said:


> Sophia, your pups are just beautiful! Thanks so much for sharing the pics! Good to see you!


Where have you been, Mary Ann!!? I've missed seeing you!!!


----------

